
WeWork Is Looking to Go Public in September - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-23/wework-is-said-to-target-september-for-initial-public-offering
======
MobileVet
Guess who thinks that isn’t going to go well... the CEO.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20473819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20473819)

~~~
MobileVet
Seriously... selling some of your founding stock months prior to an IPO is a
huge indictment of its potential.

Sure he has plenty left and you could argue it was a hedge, but still.

Also, who buys the founder’s stock right before an IPO? Talk about buying into
a story... ‘this is going to go through the roof at the IPO, so let me sell it
to you just before’

This is such a red flag

